# First **** since 1984



## dangrv2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all. I pulled my last set when I was 14 (in 1984) and haven't trapped since. The fur market took that huge blow from the west coast anti's and I just couldn't see the point with the lack of profit to labor ratio involved. Then I recently talked to a local hunter who told me that the Eastern market was buying **** skins so I bought a few traps. 3 nights....1 cat and 1 ****. It feels good to run a line in the morning again.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome back!

Pat G. :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Old habits die hard.


----------

